# Soda



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Gotta install 500’ of 6” SS soda/ beer chase. Manufacturer recommends ridged support to eliminate possible fitting separation. 

Any tips or tricks? Especially in tight areas where most of this pipe will be installed. Thanks


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Done a lot of six-inch soda lines in restaurants and bars also called syrup lines. Always use PVC with electrical long turn 90?s. Hung some in the air mostly underground. Sorry no tips here never use that material. Are you using that material because it is in return air Plenum.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

It is going through plenum and non-plenum ceilings, but mainly it’s because of the building being over 3 stories. Some jobs allow us to run cpvc for its fire rating but we asked and the building inspector said no plastic at all.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Some of these contractors are going super cheap, letting these soda guys throw their bundles up in the ceiling wiring them up however they want and not putting them in a sleeve.


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

Unistrut and unistrut pipe straps.


----------



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

We ran 6" PVC like said above in a plenum, had it wrapped in fire insulation. If he said no plastic I'd look into cast or ss, uni strut or Clevis hangers where possible.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Sounds like strut and clamps is the way to go. I was thinking clevis hangers on the straight runs due to limited space? Thanks guys. I’ll get some pics.


----------

